# Legal to carry in Michigan?



## Omnus (Apr 15, 2004)

1" blade, single edged. Looking for gun alternative for wife & daughter.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

No.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(w3...eg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-750-226

Much is left up to the discretion of the police officer that catches you with it. That knife, while under 3", is a fixed blade and would be considered a dagger.

You can carry a fixed blade knife for hunting and fishing but carrying a hunting knife and looking like a thug, even with a valid hunting or fishing license can get you in trouble.

Pepper spray might be a better alternative.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

I may or may not have carried the "Urban Pal" on my keychain for a few months. Found that the secure-ex sheath will get pretty loose and the blade would fall right out after time. Was constantly worried about losing it. This would have (theoretically) stopped me from carrying it (had I ever done so) . Found it to be a handy little tool. As far as defensive purposes...there are much better options out there. Pepper spray would be one as posted above.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pepper spray would be a better alternative than a knife.




> Much is left up to the discretion of the police officer that catches you with it. That knife, while under 3", is a fixed blade and would be considered a dagger.


Why would a fixed blade single edge knife be considered a dagger?


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Why would a fixed blade single edge knife be considered a dagger?


Just like any military type rifle that makes the news is an AK-47, and any tissue in a box is Kleenex, anything with that type of handle has historically been called a "Push Dagger" regardless of grind. 

Google "Push Dagger", click Images and both single and double edge versions show including the Mini Pal. 

You and I know the difference but one has to make decisions based on the law as well as what the average LEO or jury might see it as.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Go with the pepper spray. The idea is to get away from an attacker unharmed. Spray allows helps you to do that from a distance. A knife on the other-hand the attacker is too close. The bad guy might not have a weapon and if overpowers the victim, now he does....

Using a knife can work but involves a lot of training.

The best thing anyone can do is to know your surroundings. If it does not look good, get the heck out...............

So get them some OC and see if you can find a women's self-defense class for them to attend.


----------



## Omnus (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. I was worried it may not work mostly due to the fixed blade.

The thought with that blade was it would readily available. If grabbed from behind, hitting an assailant with spray without hitting yourself could be tricky. That blade could be buried in a thigh quite easily. Pepper spray has been carried in the past by my wife, but I have had concerns about that due to pepper spray being almost as likely to hit the user due to wind, angles, proximity, etc. She worked in the ER and has treated people unintentionally caught by it. I need to check out some of the newer foaming versions that may help with those concerns.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is not illegal to carry legal fishing gear. I would rather be shot by a gun than to have a woman rip my face off with a fishing gaff. You only need to hit a potential criminal once to leave a blood trail that the police can follow to the nearest hospital. If you are thinking small a good lock blade knife or mace.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

unless your trained with a knife,,,, you shouldn't carry something that some one can take away from you and shove in you. and 90% of the hard cases that think they know what they are doing with a knife,,simply don't.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

There are diff forms of OC spray that dont have the same splash effect as the liquid spray. Gel and foam are alternatives that greatly reduce accessory contact. My dept is switching to gel because we work in close proximity with many people and have shown that the gel sticks more to the target and less transfer to those around ie officers taking him down. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rupestris said:


> No.
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(w3...eg.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-750-226
> 
> ...


 
i read your link as a person can carry a dagger with a blade of 3" or less... BUT i also know that kife wouldnt be considered to have a 1" blade. They would messure from point to the black of the handle means it is possable that length, could be the depth at with the blade was used/punctured. 

I agree, pepperspray is a better choice. Without training a 1" blade isnt a great advantage/if an advantage. Also that style of that knife hinders over reach.


----------

